# Level sensor? FF X1



## Static (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi - Can anyone confirm that the component inserted into the top of the boiler of a later model X1 (circled below) is a level sensor / switch? If so, how did it originally work (conductive, capacitive, ...)? I can't find any info about it at all on the web.









I'm replacing a knackered control board (with an arduino based system) and this is the last thing to sort!

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Steve, that is indeed the level sensor. When the water rises inside the boiler, it makes contact with the probe attached to the wire shown then stops the pump. It's electronic controlled so I guess by sensing the conductivity of the water. If you disconnect the wire, the pump will continue to run .

Richard


----------



## Static (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks - I removed the boiler as well so it's really clear now!

Cheers,

Steve


----------

